# Anyone on IVF waiting list? What happens in meantime?



## My120785 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey new on here =) just curious if anyone here on ivf waiting list? Here in Glasgow were on a 2 year list, and curious if anyone in same situation? Or been here? Sorry about all my questions.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

There are a few of us on the waiting list. I'm in Glasgow and the wait is 2years but closer to 2.5 by the time you actually get started. I have a year to go. I've also had private treatment as well. 

Xx


----------

